# Blue African Cichlids



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I am almost done restoring a 75 gallon tank I bought at a garage sale. When I am done I am thinking about making it an African Cichlid tank. My favorite color is blue. I would really like to stock it with some nicely colored blue african cichlids. I especially like the coloration of the Blue Johannis and Frontosa's...although I'm not sure they are compatible. Can anyone give me any ideas on which blue colored species would be compatible?

Any suggestions will be appreciated

Van


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I just read the African Cichlid Compatibility article. It says to be careful when keeping cichlids of the same coloration??? Any ideas???


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, avoid look alikes. But you could have a solid blue, a striped blue and a barred blue. Frontosa need a 72" tank so skip those. Instead of Johannii go with Maingano...same coloring but both males and females are blue striped and a little less aggressive. 1m:7f of those.

Demasoni have the same coloration as johannii, but the fish are barred, not striped. 15 of those. They require extra work, so make sure you know what you are getting in for.

Socolofi or acei for a solid, lighter blue. Or Metriaclima callainos. 1m:4f.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the ideas. I see what you are getting at....nothing exactly alike.

Great Help!


----------



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

Where I am new to this I have to ask - what is the harm in getting anything too close in resemblance?


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

Eskimette said:


> Where I am new to this I have to ask - what is the harm in getting anything too close in resemblance?


Cichlids tend to be more aggressive towards other fish that look similar to them (hence the blue on blue look a like). Naturally they would duke it out to find a winner or the dominate one will continually chase the sub-dominate one until it dies.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Eskimette said:


> Where I am new to this I have to ask - what is the harm in getting anything too close in resemblance?


Two species with similar patterns view each other as the same species. Since aggression is higher to conspecifics(own species), you run the risk of fish of different species fighting over mates/dominance/territory. The color of pattern is also important. A blue barred(vertical stripes) could be housed with a yellow barred fish with better success than another blue barred fish. Maingano and male johanni look very similar, with horizontal barring. You also risk cross breeding.


----------



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Eskimette said:
> 
> 
> > Where I am new to this I have to ask - what is the harm in getting anything too close in resemblance?
> ...


interesting-- this forum is teaching me so much more than what *** found on my own, thank you!


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

> interesting-- this forum is teaching me so much more than what I've found on my own, thank you!


Ditto


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you like blue cichlids then it's hard to beat a male Sciaenochromis Fryeri.


----------



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

7mm-08 said:


> If you like blue cichlids then it's hard to beat a male Sciaenochromis Fryeri.


Absolutely gorgeous - I wish shops here carried them..


----------



## sooner74012 (Nov 6, 2007)

If you decide to go the demasoni route, a little advice...
I've kept demasoni for 7 years in a 75 gallon with yellow labs and red zebras. As was stated earlier in this thread, they are "special". So, be sure and do plenty of research on them. And, the statement about having 15 of them, is no joke. They are EXTREMELY aggressive fish. You MUST have no less than 12 and preferably 15-20 in a 75 gallon. If you wanted to add some variety, 4-6 labs or zebras would be ok. Personally, I wouldn't recommend ANY other species that has blue to be housed with them. I'm sure it can be done though. Also, if you go this route, you need to have lots of rockwork. Preferably from one end of the tank to the other end. Demasoni need lots of places to hide. The aggression must be spread out or within weeks, you will go from 12 demasoni to 1 demasoni. I had the same 15 fish for nearly 6 years. Then, I was in an accident and was unable to keep the tank as clean as it should be. In a matter of a few months while I was incapacitated, I lost 4 fish. My stock was down to 11 and then, before I could blink an eye it was down to 8. I had to immediately order another dozen juvies to add to the tank. Now, all is good again.

So, obviously, I love the nasty little guys or I wouldn't keep them for so long. But, like I said, be sure and do your reading and learn everything you can about them. Good luck!


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. I see I have to put some thought into this if I'm going to attempt it.

Thank you

Van


----------

